# American GM-power with LD trains in Europe on youtube



## gyuri_ft (Jul 19, 2007)

The videos are unfortunately not mine, but could not resist to put here:



comments to passenger trains:

1) The cars are a huge salad of new, old, newer and older stock from at least 3-4 different railroads.

2) Average vacation time is 3 weeks, average price of a return ticket is $70, average price of sleeper surcharge is $20, average distance to the seashore with crystal-clear water is 500 miles and average temperature at home is over 90 degrees, no seashore.

3) Every fast train has vehicle-carry cars, you can load your car for under $60 each way.

Quiz: under such condition what you would do?


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Jul 20, 2007)

I really enjoyed it!!! There are some awsome grades those trains were climbing!!!


----------

